
YC Startup School Library - gmays
https://www.startupschool.org/library
======
ArtWomb
I like the addition of categories in "BioTech" and "HardTech" ;)

In exporting the Silicon Valley model of risk capital across the globe it's
essential to understand the history behind it that has yielded such outsized
successes. The free-thinking creative environment of SF, academic
partnerships, big institutions such as Google and Apple, as well as access to
startup capital.

The best place to start a company in 2018: online. Translating this entire
culture to its digital analogues is essential to this mission. And although
many of the components are already here. It requires a nudge to localize it
and get it into the hands of future innovators.

One interesting development is the emergence of decentralized apps such as
Mastodon, Steemit, PeerTube, IPFS, etc. We are already witnessing in real-time
a boom and bust cycle in raising private capital via ICOs. But eventually I
think we will see a peer-to-peer lending platform, possibly denominated in
crypto, that specifically targets micro-finance for startup formation.

------
pcarolan
Would love a data/analytics section which discusses techniques and methodology
at a practical level.

~~~
aaavl2821
Could you elaborate? What sort of data would be interesting do you think?

